# "drug" games



## Sors (Jul 27, 2006)

first: no, i am *not* talking about games like druglord 

so lets just collect games that have that little touch when you are on drugs ^^
for those who dont know: most "drug"games are overly colorful (katamari), or often have other strange visuals (rez)
also there are often easy modes which are not that challenging
or sometimes the game is just plane strange (bitgen: colorvoyager hooray XD)

so, beside the 3 i named i dont remember any other now...but i am sure there are some hiding in my memories XD
so lets make a collection 
i would really like to add ouendan, but it simply is too hard to play if you arent able to concentrate that much XD

Soundvoyager (GBA)
Rez (DC, PS2)
Katamari (PS2, PSP)


----------



## Triforce (Jul 27, 2006)

LOL I know exactly the sort of games you mean dude, i'd say all these fit into that category. A lot of this list is Japanese only, but thats where all the whacked out games come from really. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Theres so many more aswell, this is what i came up with off the top of my head for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bishi Bashi 1, 2, 3 [PSX]
Pepsiman [PSX]
Incredible Crisis [PSX]
Finger Flashing [PSX]
Um Jammer Lammy [PSX]
Parappa The Rapper 1 and 2 [PSX,PS2]
Ore No Ryouri [PSX]
CoCo Curry House Ichibanya [PS2]
Yakiniku Bugyou Bonfire [PSX,PS2]
Yoshinoya [PS2]
Cho Aniki (Any of the games from the seires will do, there all pretty fkd up) [PCE,SNES,SAT,PSX,PS2]
Shilhouette Mirage [SAT,PSX]
Umihara Kawase [SNES]
Umihara Kawase Shun: Second Edition [PSX]
Vib Ribbon [PSX]
Vib Ripple [PS2]
Mojib Ribbon [PS2]
Giftpia [GCN]
Viewtiful Joe [GCN]
Viewtiful Joe Battle Carnival [GCN]
Kururin Squash [GCN]
Kururin Paradise [GBA]
Mawaru Made in Wario (Wario Ware Twisted) [GBA]
Feel The Magic [NDS]
Electroplankton [NDS]
Mawasunda [NDS]
Jet set Radio Future [XBOX]
LocoRoco [PSP]


----------



## m_babble (Jul 27, 2006)

Space Harrier 3-D (Sega Master System)


----------



## corbs132 (Jul 27, 2006)

eye toy (ps2)
rainbow mode lmao


----------



## Azimuth (Jul 27, 2006)

kirby canvas curse, electroplankton(ull be giggling like a moron), katamari damacy or any of the sequels, meteos, loco rocco, super mario sunshine, mario party(group fun)


----------



## memyselfandi (Jul 27, 2006)

EWWW... wow.


----------



## EarthBound (Jul 27, 2006)

Claymates SNES LOLZ


----------



## Sors (Jul 27, 2006)

impressive list triforce XD gonna try some of those 
but yea i totally forgot electroplancton, and parappa XD

though vib ribbon is to hard for me then ^^'
dont forget: there is more than only weed to pep up games  but then games like claymates, viewtiful joe, mario sunshine and such are far from beeing playable XD


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 28, 2006)

It is a homebrew game but LOCKJAW: The Overdose, otherwise known as Tetanus On Drugs, seems to apply here:
http://www.pineight.com/gba/#tod


----------



## _Mazza_ (Jul 28, 2006)

CS:S always shits me up when I'm stoned


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 28, 2006)

electroplankton
and donkey konga


----------



## _Mazza_ (Jul 28, 2006)

yeah donkey konga is brilliant after drinking. Be warned it gets competitive


----------



## KroBa (Aug 4, 2006)

When I was on acid, playing Super Monkey Ball on gamecube with friends was fucking intense.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2006)

Guitaroo-Man Live! (PSP) is also awesome (with and without drugs)!!

-> http://www.gamecity.ne.jp/psp/gitaroo/


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 4, 2006)

Am I like the only one on these forums who doesn't do drugs or smoke? o_o


----------



## bryehn (Aug 4, 2006)

Gitaroo Man, Rhythm Tengoku...

well I play everything "on weed" actually.

Triforce had a great list above


----------



## WK416 (Aug 5, 2006)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Aug 4 2006 said:


> Am I like the only one on these forums who doesn't do drugs or smoke? o_o


Nope, you're not alone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I guess Galaga might work, but I don't really understand the requirements for this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Besides Rez I mean.


----------



## bay0man (Aug 8, 2006)

WINNERS DONT USE DRUGS... THEY SELL 'EM!!!


----------



## bikingcam (Aug 12, 2006)

Drugs are for losers.... I mean its cool to drop out of school and end up on the streets :|


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 12, 2006)

Yeah, you might end up all deflated and comatose on the couch while your best friend disses you... or sqwunched up like Wile E Coyote after he fell off a cliff, moaning like an "emo" about how your sorry friends talked you into it... or god forbid... your BRAIN could turn to EGGS!!!!
-Are these references too American? Do other countries have silly public service announcements that waste public money and are ridiculed by the very people they're aimed at?

Oh, and just to stay on topic, Immercenary for the 3DO!!! (it's been a while since I "partook")


----------



## PURPLEMUSTANG (Aug 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Aug 4 2006 said:


> Am I like the only one on these forums who doesn't do drugs or smoke? o_o


Nope.....if you don't count the occasional(read twice a month) CIGAR.


----------



## Purple (Aug 13, 2006)

QUOTE(WK416 @ Aug 5 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Aug 4 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I like the only one on these forums who doesn't do drugs or smoke? o_o
> ...



yet see a thread with a drug reference in the title and you just have to come in don't you?

attracted like crack whores to a flame (with spoon, acetone, lil bag of powder, etc)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







me, like bryehn I play mostly under the influence of the green but I think Nintendo should target stoners with Electroplankton and they'd probably sell another few million units..


----------



## Extreme Coder (Aug 13, 2006)

QUOTE(WK416 @ Aug 5 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Aug 4 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I like the only one on these forums who doesn't do drugs or smoke? o_o
> ...



Make 'em 3


----------



## Taras (Aug 13, 2006)

Purple:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> yet see a thread with a drug reference in the title and you just have to come in don't you?



Aw, man please don't exclude us from your club. We promise that we can be complete wastes of o2 also.


----------



## KroBa (Aug 13, 2006)

If you're going to post about drugs and their effects, please learn first. The people who have never tried drugs and are knocking them, you're just ignorant.


----------



## Taras (Aug 13, 2006)

QUOTE(KroBa @ Aug 13 2006 said:


> If you're going to post about drugs and their effects, please learn first. The people who have never tried drugs and are knocking them, you're just ignorant.



How about you ask people who have done drugs and 15 years later still feel the effects (yours truly). How about how drugs, even weed and alcohol, alters your brain chemistry and causes you to have trouble stringing together cogent thoughts and relaying them into words. Or how the regeneration of brain cells happens at no appreciable speed relative to a human lifespan. Or how your circle of "friends" that share in your recreation will still be getting wasted in 10 years. That is if they aren't vegging in assisted living houses, incarcerated or worse. Or how one day you didn't beat the odds and your habits landed you into trouble, thereby shutting off any career and education opportunities and now you live mostly in public libraries and small children throw rocks at you on the street. all for what? "Because like, man Super Mario is hopping around in a wind-up shoe, that's so existential!"

You should learn about cause and effect before spouting off.


edit - oh, yeah and if you ever decide to have children, be aware of what their physical and mental disabilities are from.


----------



## Blebleman (Aug 13, 2006)

QUOTE(KroBa @ Aug 13 2006 said:


> If you're going to post about *jumping off a bridge* and its effects, please learn first. The people who have never tried *jumping off a bridge* and are knocking that, you're just ignorant.




Edited for logical comparison.


----------



## pubjoe (Aug 13, 2006)

QUOTE(KroBa @ Aug 13 2006 said:


> The people who have never tried drugs and are knocking them, you're just ignorant.


That's probably the most "ignorant" thing I've EVER heard.


----------



## Myke (Aug 13, 2006)

everyone who's talking smack about doing drugs should shut the hell up right now because it's completely off topic.  We don't want to hear about your "drug are baaad mmmkay". This is a topic about what games are fun while you are on drugs. If you don't do drugs then you obviously shouldn't have posted in this topic alltogether. We don't want to hear your moral bullshit.  This topic is for the drug gamers. 
Quite frankly your moral opinions are just a waste of oxygen right now. so shut the hell up if you don't have anything to add to the list.

For some reason I really enjoyed Quake 4 while I was high. Same for Prey. 
(weed)
Katamari of course was a trip.

oh and I know this isn't a game but they are showing peewee's playhouse on adult swim now.
while it's really lame when you are sober. Have you ever tried watching that show high? freaking insane man. 
makes you wonder if peewee himself was smoking something just before coming on stage. 

oh and pubjoe.... Gambling IS a drug...and yes if you haven't tried any substance that's considered by the government as illegal DOES indeed make you ignorant to the subject. And stupid people take drugs without knowing it's aftereffects. 

cmon people, there is such a thing as smart usage. Get informed about the drug you are interested in taking. It's funny how LEGAL prescription drugs that are out these days are actually a lot more harmful and addicting than a lot of stuff that's "on the streets". On the other hand, it's been scientifically shown that Alcohol is still more harmful for your body than Marijuana, yet marijuana is still illegal. What do you think weight loss pills are? They are just a legal form of speed. now Speed IS a bad drug.

and for the record, 99% of the illegal drugs, once used to be legal. Benzadrine...remember "bennies" from teh fifties? Housewives were popping amphetamines like candy because back then it was considered the cure all drug. Opium another illegal drug, yet legally we have morphine which is a synthetic opiate which is FAR WORSE for you than opium. Cocaine and heroine were once mixed in with snuff tobacco. IT helped you focus more. Ritalin today is like the Bennies of the 50s. I don't think you realize how many parents get ritalin prescribed for their children to then take it themselves so they can focus more.  yet these are all perfectly legal drugs. 

Know your facts before you start farting at the mouth.

and yet again. There are idiotic drug users and smart drug users. Please please please get informed as much as you can about drugs. Otherwise you just fall into the idiotic bunch. I'm a firm believer in this. Plenty of extremily intelligent (and famous) people have taken drugs and have still remained as smart as ever (mark twain, opium; Conan doyle the author of sherlock holmes, opium; Ray bradbury another famous author, lsd). That's the problem these day. People don't realize that drugs indeed do something to your brain. Lots of people don't really understand what it does, yet they take the drug anyway. I am a drug user, but I would never do shit like speed, crack, cocaine, or Ecstasy..the list goes on. Those are just bad news alltogether


----------



## Taras (Aug 13, 2006)

And not that you lads want a lecture, but if you really want to know what the deal is, try abstaining from the gethigh for a month. Depending on you level of use, you won't be able to. You're friends will ask what's gotten in to you. You'll jones like a crack-bitch, scraping your pipe and cleaning your seeds. You'll have dreams at night about sparking a bowl or dropping paper. Maybe this will sum up what really owns you. Nice feeling, huh?

Not but a week ago, an elderly neighbor almost got his sled jacked by meth freaks. These fools have no concept of where they are or what they are doing. They are spending 23 hours a day trying to steal in order to tweak. They have deep set eyes and their hair falls out. They can't shit solid so they mess themselves. They aren't human any longer. And I guarantee the same connection that can get your green and your caps can turn up with meth or X. And some day your best friend will set aside a bump or a line for you and then Katamari will become wayyyyy kewl.


----------



## Myke (Aug 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Taras @ Aug 13 2006 said:


> And not that you lads want a lecture, but if you really want to know what the deal is, try abstaining from the gethigh for a month. Depending on you level of use, you won't be able to. You're friends will ask what's gotten in to you. You'll jones like a crack-bitch, scraping your pipe and cleaning your seeds. You'll have dreams at night about sparking a bowl or dropping paper. Maybe this will sum up what really owns you. Nice feeling, huh?
> 
> Not but a week ago, an elderly neighbor almost got his sled jacked by meth freaks. These fools have no concept of where they are or what they are doing. They are spending 23 hours a day trying to steal in order to tweak. They have deep set eyes and their hair falls out. They can't shit solid so they mess themselves. They aren't human any longer. And I guarantee the same connection that can get your green and your caps can turn up with meth or X. And some day your best friend will set aside a bump or a line for you and then Katamari will become wayyyyy kewl.




for the record I haven't smoked or taken any kind of drug for the past 3 months. and I'm perfectly contempt.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would say scroll back and read my post. not ALL illegal drugs are bad. I hate people who think that just because a drug is illegal it automatically makes it really bad. Yet Meth IS INDEED a very nasty drug that I would never encourage consumption. 
it's just that you all are stereotyping drugs. and that's just ignorant.

also you shouldn't guarantee that your "drug connection" who supplies you with weed can also get you Ex because that's 75% of the time not true. Maybe for you over there it is. but personally The people I Get my weed from grow it themselves, I have observed their plants grow, and I can assure they don't fuck with ex of any synthetic drug. not to mention they don't lace their weed with anything.

I'm not trying to encourage drug consumption "just because it makes you cool" as all the anti drug nazis in this topic are saying. It has nothing to do with Cool. It has to do with self exploration. Drugs are a part of living. They are here and they are here to stay no matter what. Drug exploration is a part of the self. You are exploring yourself. Don't take drugs because you are depressed. that's the worse reason ever. Take them because you want to learn about yourself, or learn about this earth, or the way things work. Drugs can be enlightening. And stay away from synthetic drugs (by synthetic I mean manmade) if you stick with what grows from the earth and take it responsibly, then you are fine. 
Drugs are also predominantly used as sacred rituals from tribes all over the world. There is also a native american tribe in southern california where by law they are allowed to consume peyote because that's what their religion is about. They do it FOR RELIGION, not BECAUSE IT'S COOL.


----------



## pubjoe (Aug 13, 2006)

Deleted! wayyy to personal.


----------



## Myke (Aug 13, 2006)

QUOTE(pubjoe @ Aug 13 2006 said:


> deleted by request




yes however none of the people who would be interested in this particular topic would be interested in what you have to say. Again this topic is obviously for drug users. Not for people like you, so why waste topic space and spew shit about how drugs are bad and how you have had people die off of them? I'm sorry for you but we don't care right now. 
this topic title doesn't say "why drugs are bad" it says "drug" games! so you (and the other people) spewing about how bad drugs are is actually considered OFF TOPIC.

I still stand on the fact that indeed you ARE ignorant about drugs. 
you are STEREOTYPING drugs. NOT ALL DRUGS ARE BAD. yet you say they are.  any time you say the word drugs, you are putting ALL the drugs on one word. 
one better way to argue is to specifically say WHICH drugs are bad and FROM WHICH drugs your friends and relatives died from. 

if you say weed you are a moron. no one has ever died from a weed overdose.

for the record, I don't want everyone to shut up. I just want the morons who are being off topic to shut up.

not to mention I am also giving RL experiences, as well as information that I have read in medical journals as well as discussed with doctors.

I also suggest you scroll up and reread the topic. Those "polite" people didn't state that they have never tried drugs. On the other hand it was full of immature comments like "ewwww drugs" or "yeah drugs are fun till you end up on the street"


----------



## KroBa (Aug 13, 2006)

Okay, I don't know what ecstasy is like in the states, but over here it is fine. Probably one of the safest drugs I know (when taken under the right circumstances, in the proper environment, etc.)

Personally, I will never touch opiates or any top shelf amphetamines (meth, speed, etc.) and I would never recommend for anyone to try them.

And why the fuck are you all attacking me? I was talking to one or two guys up there that said people that take drugs are dropouts and end up living on the street (paraphrasing)

I suggest this thread get back on topic.


----------



## pubjoe (Aug 13, 2006)

Sodit. Deleted! wayyy to personal.

to get back to the topic, this is a pointless argument.


----------



## yuwing (Aug 13, 2006)

QUOTE(pubjoe @ Aug 13 2006 said:


> Sodit. Deleted! wayyy to personal.
> 
> get back to the topic, this is a pointless argument.



actually I've read it and it was very inspiring. I'm not a user but some of my friends are.


----------



## pubjoe (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks yuwing.

Myke, please can you do me a favour and delete my quote on your post. I'm sorry but I really didn't want to come here and be so personal.

I'm feeling a bit shitty atm and this subject kind of sparked something.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks Myke.

I'm only really here to read about games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...for the record, This could haave beena good topic with buggerall to do with drugs. trippy games are a lot of fun on their own.


----------



## Taras (Aug 14, 2006)

QUOTE(KroBa @ Aug 13 2006 said:


> Okay, I don't know what ecstasy is like in the states, but over here it is fine. Probably one of the safest drugs I know (when taken under the right circumstances, in the proper environment, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck this topic. Roms are illegal so we can't post about them. Same with contrtolled substances. Besides there are other forums for this bullshit. The truth is a lot of younger folks gravitate toward video game forums and for shitheels to be popularizing things that have a high potential of fucking up their lives is not something a normal person will stand by and watch.


----------



## kingy__ (Aug 14, 2006)

Kroba and other ppl who are more leanient towards drugs you must understand that the propaganda gets to alot of people or someone close to them has/had drug issues so they become even more anti-drugs. So thats why they arent empathetic towards recreational drug users. You can tell these types of people because they come into a thread that isnt about whether its right or wrong to take drugs but they still put in their 2cents about why drugs are bad. 


QUOTE(Taras @ Aug 14 2006 said:


> Do you know the criminal penalties of each posters respective country for holding X? No you don't. So in condoning it you might be doing more damage than you realize. That's as moronic as the other jackass poster who said "don't stereotype all drugs" like drugs have rights too, man.


Lol so with that logic its up to forum users to be role models and send 'what you think is the right message' to other forum members who might be younger and more impressoinable. Well with that in mind, yes you can take drugs recreationally without fucking up your life. You just have to consider the pentalies and consequences involved in illicit drug use. I suggest before trying drugs read up about it theres plenty of decent forums and sites on the net that have a moral perspective towards recreational drug use such as www.erowid.com or www.bluelight.ru these sites offer objective and subjective veiws on drug use. Become educated about the downside and upside of drugs, also find out about the legal aspect of drugs. 

Kids are gunna take drugs whether you like it or not id rather them know something about what there taking before they take it. Just by saying drugs will fuck up your life and youlle end up in the gutter isnt going to convince people that they shouldnt take drugs because thats just bullshit. Its time our governments took a different aproach to drug problems because its obvious this current aproach isnt working. Im not saying i know the solution but the reality is people are going to take drugs and id rather them be prepared and do it in as safe a manner  as possible. 

Anyways i dont think good games to play when high are nessicarily ones with lots of visual effects and colours just fun gameplay is ussually all you need. When im smoking I enjoy playing mario cart 64 with my friends. CSS is also heaps of fun. Something comes over me when im playing css whilst smoking, i become more confident in my skills and i worry less about getting killed.


----------



## Dirtie (Aug 15, 2006)

Coloris


----------



## galaxykidgamma (Mar 1, 2007)

cocoron


----------

